# Hulu Plus - Device Not Supported / Low Quality



## TehWez (Feb 23, 2012)

I downloaded the Hulu Plus app on CM9 Alpha2 and was treated to the "Device not support" message. I downloaded a modded version of the .apk from XDA forums (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1449110) which works, but the video quality looks poor, even on high. I think the resolution is set for a phone version of Android. Is there anyway to get Hulu Plus running in its full glory? Modify the build.prob or something? Anyone else have this same issue?


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

It works fine for me in HD and it lets me set the quality of the video either default on my settings or on a little on screen icon near the bottom right corner of the video playing. I'm a paid subscriber though, not sure what resolution free Hulu goes up to.


----------



## TehWez (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a paid user as well. The hulu plus app is only avaible to paid subscribers. What apk are you using?


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not using the app I'm using the stock browser set to desktop mode.

Does the app work now? I didn't think it did with ICS unless they updated it.


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

Just do a Google search for Android Hulu plus apk XDA and you should be able to find the link. Its amazing what Google can do.

Sent from my Android Touchpad using Tapatalk.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes I was aware of that, it's quite old actually. I just wasn't aware that it would work on ICS without issue.

Anyway, it works fine for me in the browser plus the browser doesn't block a bunch of content like the app does so I think I will stick with that.


----------

